# what can we do on here ...?



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

This will get me off here, but it has to be said imho...

What the hell is this blatant rascism against mexicans ...?

Some of you talk about them as a sub human species...wtf..

Came on here to pick up tips from over the pond, but at times it just seems full of rascit bile to be honest...

And here is the statement that will rub you up,my country STILL has major **** with its different groups,through religion or politics,but i would have to go hack to the 80s to remember the language used on here about another culture.

Really had a good time learning off you lads,but struggling with some of your oppinions to another human being to be honest...


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't think most of us have any issue with the color of anyone's skin, but when GC's hire subs that in turn pay cash to illegals and the GC covers his butt by saying that the guy he subbed the job to had everything in line... There starts the problem. Had a guy tell me the other day " I'm just like everyone else," when asked what his status is. What the hell does that mean?!? Certainly not just like me, cause I have all my business paperwork and ducks in a row. Standard procedure here for cops when they pull over a Hispanic is to tell him to show down, buckle up, or watch the roads. Why because they don't have the facilities to handle the number of illegals and once they ask for ID that's a road they can't turn back from. Now you tell me that those people are " just like everyone else "! When I get pulled over I don't get that kind of treatment. I had a cop follow me five miles out of town, pull me over in my own driveway, and give me the complete sobriety check; walk the line, follow the pen, count backwards, alphabet, etc., etc.,. Why? Because I swerved over the line, it was 11:30 pm, and when I got out of my van I was squinting, and had red eyes. Sounds like reason enough, right?
Oh did I mention I was in my work van, work clothes, covered in sanding dust and dog tired? Even asked for the breathalyzer because no I hadn't been drinking and I just wanted to clean up and go to bed. Nope, not good enough, twenty minutes later I get to blow in the breathalyzer, and told " you're good to go "!!!!


Rant done


I have no problem with anyone coming here to make a better living for themselves, but play by the dang rules like the rest of us!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I will agree with alot of what you said:thumbsup:" Play by the same rules". I would like to bring up the fact that a good hanging crew is hard to find these days. Maybe Im just too old to know whats up but I really doubt that! Everyone I learnt from is outta the Biz for the most part, just a couple of old time crews around. I use a Mexican crew for almost all my hanging jobs.I pay them well and they do me a great job 95% of the time.They ARE legit and some of the better crews in my area. I too get offended by some of the comments from time to time but its construction so get used to it!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

forestbhoy said:


> This will get me off here, but it has to be said imho...
> 
> What the hell is this blatant rascism against mexicans ...?
> 
> ...


 Oh man we could go Scottish v English here!!!:jester:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

forestbhoy said:


> This will get me off here, but it has to be said imho...
> 
> What the hell is this blatant rascism against mexicans ...?
> 
> ...


 U having a bad day lad?
I ask that as 99 percent of people on this site r not racist! 
I have been on this site for a while now and yea had my ups and downs but no racism!! Sh*t some folk don't like illegal's! Do u like all the illegal's over here????????????????????????????????


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I will also say that's maybe u that has the problem?
Why bring up that sh*t when if u read the posts on here u would know that people r not racist! Ok Mexican's r not well liked in U.S because they r not leagle(Well some of them)
F*ck we have plenty coming onto our shores and ur giving the other side of the world a hard time????
Wise up and look closer 2 home!
If u don't like what I say then just leave the site:thumbsup:
I won't even go there!!!! I know what u r!!!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

forestbhoy said:


> This will get me off here, but it has to be said imho...
> 
> What the hell is this blatant rascism against mexicans ...?
> 
> ...


B funny if u was even born here!?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow, touched a nerve, eh Van?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I wonder who the OP is directing this thread toward :whistling2:


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

forestbhoy said:


> This will get me off here, but it has to be said imho...
> 
> What the hell is this blatant rascism against mexicans ...?
> 
> ...


Man you must be super sensitive. Ive been reading this site for sometime, and cant remember the last racist comment Ive read. Can you quote one for me. I'm all Hispanic, in fact my family set foot on this continent before Christoper Columbus set sail. They were called the Spanish conquistadors. They did a lot of bad stuff...fuked up the Indians. All the Mexicans that work for me call me "cracker" because iam the white guy with a Hispanic name. I don't think you fully understand why people get mad about Mexicans, and from across the pond i don't expect you too. Its not about the color of skin. Its not about their work ethic or how good or bad they work. Its not about they fact they all live in the same house. Not about the fact they all share a insurance policy. its not about they have no tax id to report their taxes. Its not about they send 80% of their income back to Mexico. in fact its not about who or what they do...but it has everything to do with our government not enforcing the law we have on the books. Man this chit been going on for a long time...I don't think its going to change. We just let in over 800,000 illegal people in the past 6 mos. Don't mistake racism for being pissed off over losing our nationalism from an invading population. History has a way of repeating...hold on guys the great purge is coming...for the good or bad


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> Oh man we could go Scottish v English here!!!:jester:


You miss spelt my name on another thread. The bhoy has an H in it. Im Celtic fan,but English born and bred. So the scots / english thing dont come into it. 




VANMAN said:


> I will also say that's maybe u that has the problem?
> Why bring up that sh*t when if u read the posts on here u would know that people r not racist! Ok Mexican's r not well liked in U.S because they r not leagle(Well some of them)
> F*ck we have plenty coming onto our shores and ur giving the other side of the world a hard time????
> Wise up and look closer 2 home!
> ...


Your entitled to your oppinion, the same as myself and im not leaving. But could you explain to me,and maybe the others here exactly what " i know what u r" lmplies ...?



VANMAN said:


> B funny if u was even born here!?


Where do you suggest that i was born...? Just keeping with your funny theme...?



mld said:


> I don't think most of us have any issue with the color of anyone's skin, but when GC's hire subs that in turn pay cash to illegals and the GC covers his butt by saying that the guy he subbed the job to had everything in line... There starts the problem. Had a guy tell me the other day " I'm just like everyone else," when asked what his status is. What the hell does that mean?!? Certainly not just like me, cause I have all my business paperwork and ducks in a row. Standard procedure here for cops when they pull over a Hispanic is to tell him to show down, buckle up, or watch the roads. Why because they don't have the facilities to handle the number of illegals and once they ask for ID that's a road they can't turn back from. Now you tell me that those people are " just like everyone else "! When I get pulled over I don't get that kind of treatment. I had a cop follow me five miles out of town, pull me over in my own driveway, and give me the complete sobriety check; walk the line, follow the pen, count backwards, alphabet, etc., etc.,. Why? Because I swerved over the line, it was 11:30 pm, and when I got out of my van I was squinting, and had red eyes. Sounds like reason enough, right?
> Oh did I mention I was in my work van, work clothes, covered in sanding dust and dog tired? Even asked for the breathalyzer because no I hadn't been drinking and I just wanted to clean up and go to bed. Nope, not good enough, twenty minutes later I get to blow in the breathalyzer, and told " you're good to go "!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I ask a question and thanks for explaining.


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

cracker said:


> Man you must be super sensitive. Ive been reading this site for sometime, and cant remember the last racist comment Ive read. Can you quote one for me. I'm all Hispanic, in fact my family set foot on this continent before Christoper Columbus set sail. They were called the Spanish conquistadors. They did a lot of bad stuff...fuked up the Indians. All the Mexicans that work for me call me "cracker" because iam the white guy with a Hispanic name. I don't think you fully understand why people get mad about Mexicans, and from across the pond i don't expect you too. Its not about the color of skin. Its not about their work ethic or how good or bad they work. Its not about they fact they all live in the same house. Not about the fact they all share a insurance policy. its not about they have no tax id to report their taxes. Its not about they send 80% of their income back to Mexico. in fact its not about who or what they do...but it has everything to do with our government not enforcing the law we have on the books. Man this chit been going on for a long time...I don't think its going to change. We just let in over 800,000 illegal people in the past 6 mos. Don't mistake racism for being pissed off over losing our nationalism from an invading population. History has a way of repeating...hold on guys the greatf purge is coming...for the good or bad


Thanks. If i dont ask,then i wont learn. All i hear is mexican this and that. Maybe i see your point,but it can come over to an outsider as some kind of racist over tones imho...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> i wonder who the op is directing this thread toward :whistling2:


me!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Dragging the labor cost down to 1980 prices kinda pisses me off!

It's not just the laborers working for jack chit coin ,,But the Drywall Contractors hiring the workers charging jack chit coin That's going to bring this trade to the point where I,and Guys like myself can't make a living wage . 

Drywall Is All I know! I just hate seeing my labor prices cut nearly in half at times. [can ya blame me?]


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mld said:


> Wow, touched a nerve, eh Van?


No not really!
Just pi**ed me of that some1 come's on here and starts preaching that we r all racist!!
Not sure what he's been reading but go preach 2 some1 else!!:thumbup:
Or that gives a F*ck! Think Sunday school should b the place!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

forestbhoy said:


> You miss spelt my name on another thread. The bhoy has an H in it. Im Celtic fan,but English born and bred. So the scots / english thing dont come into it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The R implies ur a d*ck!!!!:thumbsup:
And if u r sticking round u better get thicker skin!!!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Dragging the labor cost down to 1980 prices kinda pisses me off!
> 
> It's not just the laborers working for jack chit coin ,,But the Drywall Contractors hiring the workers charging jack chit coin That's going to bring this trade to the point where I,and Guys like myself can't make a living wage .
> 
> Drywall Is All I know! I just hate seeing my labor prices cut nearly in half at times. [can ya blame me?]


I see what your saying as its probably true for your area. Here, The wages have gone up about $1.50 a board from when my dad was finishing. Its really that the mexicans get more work done at the same level of quality. The mexicans we have on our jobs are just good hard working people that do good work. If you try to under pay the mexican workers here they wont come back to your jobsites


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

Mexicans have been coming here forever to seek work opportunities. Used to be mostly for agriculture work. As far as construction goes, yes they are now starting to own it. Why? Most young Americans no longer want to get there hands dirty. They have been fed the lie that they should have it easy breezy and maybe go to college, work at the mall, or not work at all. The trades are now not looked upon the same way they used to. Being a drywaller doesn't appeal to a kid growing up in a culture where they've really never had to lift a finger to get what they want. Of course, there's exceptions.
So, "Mexicans" are just filling in that demand, just like they have always filled in the agriculture demand.
Blame the government, blame our culture, but should we really blame the "Mexicans"?


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> No not really!
> Just pi**ed me of that some1 come's on here and starts preaching that we r all racist!!:ee
> 
> 
> ...


Where did i say everyone on here were racist....? I put an oppinion up, but going by your reply i think i will listen to what the others have to say on it. Easy being a key board warrior aint it mate when the odds are we will never meet...:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

:yawn: ...remove this thread


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> :yawn: ...remove this thread


No! I'd love to see how this ends! 

BTW... I'M not racist !


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> No! I'd love to see how this ends!
> 
> BTW... I'M not racist !


Chulos los extranamos y qremos mucho!!!!!:drink:https://www.facebook.com/#


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

On a serious note, I think this is a good thread because it gives a chance to see and share opinions on what the real problem is. Is it the government, the Hispanic themselves, the lack of appreciation for the true tradesmen, or the way w are raising this generation and the last?

I would have to admit that I'm no different than the Hispanics when it comes to supporting my family. If I had to sneak into another country and was allowed to do so to put food on my table I would certainly do so. Not that all Hispanics, illegal or legal, are here because they're starving!!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

What can I say, governments are plain dumb.
http://www.news.com.au/national/che...-government-plan/story-fncynjr2-1227040800090


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

don't forget behind gov are the big fishes who wanna keep the money in their pockets

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...an-calls-for-Australian-workers-wage-cut.html


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

forestbhoy said:


> Where did i say everyone on here were racist....? I put an oppinion up, but going by your reply i think i will listen to what the others have to say on it. Easy being a key board warrior aint it mate when the odds are we will never meet...:thumbsup: :thumbsup


Hey D*ck it's u that is spewing out the (BILE):thumbsup:
Bull **** u come on here and speak that ****? I will stand by what i said and ur a D*CK!:thumbup:
Let's go we r all rasist? Do u think we would be still speaking 2 eachother???? 
Nope,I have sold stuff 2 the other side of the world through this site and recieved more stuff than u could even think off!:thumbup:
So F*ck of until u leave as i do believe u won't have much friends!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mld said:


> On a serious note, I think this is a good thread because it gives a chance to see and share opinions on what the real problem is. Is it the government, the Hispanic themselves, the lack of appreciation for the true tradesmen, or the way w are raising this generation and the last?
> 
> I would have to admit that I'm no different than the Hispanics when it comes to supporting my family. If I had to sneak into another country and was allowed to do so to put food on my table I would certainly do so. Not that all Hispanics, illegal or legal, are here because they're starving!!!


Yea we nae racist tho!:thumbup:
98,000 came into ENGLAND:thumbsup: This month!
It's nothing compared 2 the states,It's like that a day!
Tjis is why i'm pissed!!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

That was ment 2 mean,That's Why!:thumbup:
I ain't no Racist and u guy's know it:thumbsup:
Just pisses me off that some1 on my side o the world can come out with this ****
Every1 on here now:furious:,I will bow out now and say goodbye 2 u all
I will not put up with SH*T like what came out of that person!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

And ya'll think I give The finisher a hard time? :blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tell It like ya see It Van!!:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> don't forget behind gov are the big fishes who wanna keep the money in their pockets
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...an-calls-for-Australian-workers-wage-cut.html


That's SAD!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Tell It like ya see It Van!!:thumbup:


Well Mr Moore what do u say?
Come on they have a racist in them selves if they r coming out with that?
F**K its the last thing i woul'd speak about on here!
We have been on her'e for years,!And thats a lot of us,Aye heaps of us ,So why do we get this now??????


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

:jester


moore said:


> Tell It like ya see It Van!!:thumbup:


Moore, we prably piss ourselves laughin!!:thumbup:
Then eat a local!!!:jester:


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> Hey D*ck it's u that is spewing out the (BILE):thumbsup:
> Bull **** u come on here and speak that ****? I will stand by what i said and ur a D*CK!:thumbup:
> Let's go we r all rasist? Do u think we would be still speaking 2 eachother????
> Nope,I have sold stuff 2 the other side of the world through this site and recieved more stuff than u could even think off!:thumbup:
> So F*ck of until u leave as i do believe u won't have much friends!:thumbsup:



What language is that written in ....? Is English your second language ....? :whistling2:


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

gazman said:


> What can I say, governments are plain dumb.
> http://www.news.com.au/national/che...-government-plan/story-fncynjr2-1227040800090





keke said:


> don't forget behind gov are the big fishes who wanna keep the money in their pockets
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...an-calls-for-Australian-workers-wage-cut.html


Before the bubble burst,the Labour government here needed cheap labour to keep being re elected and brought in people from the EU that would work for more or less the minimum wage in service industries,the building,etc...Some said at the time it was very short sited and seems to have been proven right.
Most were polish,most were fluid in more than one language and worked hard.But once the bankers gambled away our money and prices/corners were cut,there was this glut of cheap labour willing to work.Where people had seen it as "just get a Pole to do it", they were now seen as "coming over here,taking our jobs".
QE has got to stop soon and interest rates HAVE to rise sometime soon as well.Then I think we will really see big movements of cheap labour as we could dive into another recession imho....We live in a capitalist world and the bottom line is profit.The way the building has gone over here is a joke and the standard of what we are producing,to what the house buyer is paying is appalling to be honest


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Cheap labor does nothing but put money in the pockets of the wealthy and bring down industry standards. I don't think many on here are prejudice as much as seeing their livelihood slipping away to cheap labor.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> No! I'd love to see how this ends!
> 
> BTW... I'M not racist !


https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=749927061732000&set=vb.100001441387396&type=3


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Cheap labor does nothing but put money in the pockets of the wealthy and bring down industry standards. I don't think many on here are prejudice as much as seeing their livelihood slipping away to cheap labor.


Totally agree mate, and your post says what I see on it. If you read my last post,sometimes people will start to blame another countries imagrants for the troubles of their country.I could go from the crusades to hitler on this.Just thought sometimes on here people had crossed the line and was willing to put my head on the block to say so ....By the way there was a popular program here when Thatcher was in charge called auf wiedersehen pet,about English brickies having no work and moving to Germany and sending money home to keep their families going......The same people who watch the re runs here are misty eyed about it, but are the same who vote BNP or UKIP ffs...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...y+songs&type=A011US0&fr=mcafee&sigb=12nqi2lq5


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC-T0rC6m7I


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC-T0rC6m7I


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

forestbhoy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC-T0rC6m7I


good one !!!:thumbup:


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBD7p_bmB8Q


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsZ_FZYKzp0


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

forestbhoy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBD7p_bmB8Q


.....:blink: What?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> .....:blink: What?


valhalla!!!!!!


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

mld said:


> valhalla!!!!!!


 #
so this is where we all meet ... ?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow this got confusing fast! I thought Moore was responding to the ledzep song and that's where the Valhalla!! Came from. Videos don't imbed on the DWT app.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

forestbhoy said:


> #
> so this is where we all meet ... ?


Your not making much sense .. With that vid ..


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I dont see any irish Imigrants working for 3 dollars a board but I have seen Spanish coincidence I dont think so


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

mld said:


> valhalla!!!!!!





forestbhoy said:


> #
> so this is where we all meet ... ?





mld said:


> Wow this got confusing fast! I thought Moore was responding to the ledzep song and that's where the Valhalla!! Came from. Videos don't imbed on the DWT app.





moore said:


> Your not making much sense .. With that vid ..


 All I meant is what mid said.......:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought La Grange was about the Chicken Ranch whore house, not immigration.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

forestbhoy said:


> #
> so this is where we all meet ... ?


IT'S all good ... We all have our own way of looking at things .. 
I'ts just ...IN 10 years from now ...I hope I ain't the only white boy hanging and finishing drywall on the East Coast !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

moore said:


> IT'S all good ... We all have our own way of looking at things ..
> I'ts just ...IN 10 years from now ...I hope I ain't the only white boy hanging and finishing drywall on the East Coast !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Call me in ten years we'll team up al least there will be 2 of us:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Call me in ten years we'll team up al least there will be 2 of us:yes:


Ya know ...They say 10 years from now there will be only white business owners . All the workers on the job site will be Hispanic ! 

I call Bullchit! :yes: There will always be a place for us SDR!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

There will be because we enjoy what we do and we'll never find anyone that will do our work that were willing to put are name on .I started mixing buckets of mud after school at 10 for my neighbor ive never looked back I still enjoy doing it. im 41 now I've got some good years left


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> There will be because we enjoy what we do and we'll never find anyone that will do our work that were willing to put are name on .I started mixing buckets of mud after school at 10 for my neighbor ive never looked back I still enjoy doing it. im 41 now I've got some good years left


I started pushing mud in 85 I still enjoy doing It ! I'm 47 and I've still got some good years ahead of me! :thumbsup:
.........:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im 38 and im [email protected], Lol, Not really, Rock on boys.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Call me in ten years we'll team up al least there will be 2 of us:yes:


,
Between..Me and you and Pa / Fr8 WE could go tri state!!! $$$$$$$
:yes: I could tie up up central VA If I had the man power !


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> ,
> Between..Me and you and Pa / Fr8 WE could go tri state!!! $$$$$$$
> :yes:


Let's storm the shores of New Zealand and work for free. We can live on the beach.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Let's storm the shores of New Zealand and work for free. We can live on the beach.


Screw that, come to Minnesota, will storm the shores of north Dakota and live like kings.... In north Dakota.......now never mind.


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

movement of people has always happened...:thumbsup:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_the_United_States


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mld said:


> Screw that, come to Minnesota, will storm the shores of north Dakota and live like kings.... In north Dakota.......now never mind.


I was reading the other day about someone who was 3D printing a castle in Minnesota, before he prints a house. Maybe if you help him out, he'll let you print your own castle and you could be kingly right there. 

http://www.3ders.org//articles/2014...nted-concrete-castle-in-his-own-backyard.html


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> IT'S all good ... We all have our own way of looking at things ..
> I'ts just ...IN 10 years from now ...I hope I ain't the only white boy hanging and finishing drywall on the East Coast !!!!!!!!!!!!!


I bet you love this episode :yes: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO9kMafP6fQ


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> No! I'd love to see how this ends!
> 
> BTW... I'M not racist !


http://madworldnews.com/latina-reporter-white-racist/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jdAnJodWAY


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

keke said:


> http://madworldnews.com/latina-reporter-white-racist/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jdAnJodWAY


 Does your country suffer from illegal immigration? Ours is not just Latino either, because we have Asian, Indian, and many others that go to Canada to cross into US. it is just not as many as Latino's. Good video though, because I respect the Latino culture very much, but wish our country would do more to stop the problem. I believe the politician's allow it to drive down wages.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

White guys are just as bad lol. We came here and the indians are still like WTF happened!.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> White guys are just as bad lol. We came here and the indians are still like WTF happened!.


Yep but the Indians didn't give us free health care, government teepees, etc. LOL


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

mld said:


> Yep but the Indians didn't give us free health care, government teepees, etc. LOL


Things are a bit more civilized now :jester:


----------

